
Dutch Guy Hacks Traffic Sign (vid) - nickb
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hzJZU5Nt2s
======
rnesh
This is part of a Dutch viral campaign for some IT school/company. They have
put a bunch out now with the same guy.

A quick translation (with Babel Fish) off some dutch site regarding this
video: "viral campaign for itafstuderen.nl but if you ask it me is this
nevertheless of the best viral campaign which is ever made."

------
aaroniba
Someone did this outside my dorm at MIT:
<http://aaroniba.net/misc/nerdxing.jpg>

------
simianstyle
Wow, that's pretty sweet - i wonder if he was caught. Can anybody
translate/explain the vid?

